# Break-Away Brakes And Battery



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok, I've debated getting a tongue battery for a while, but have decided that I probably need one. Without voltage, the break-away switch won't activate the brakes - correct?

Just making sure before I go spend $90-100 on an RV battery that won't get used much. I think my fridge is only 110/propane, so I can't run the fridge off battery - so it serves me no other purpose but to allow the break-away switch to activate the brakes.


----------



## MikeR/T (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure if the refrigerator is running on propane, you still need the battery for it to light unless you have a way to manually light it.

The break-away won't operate without a battery.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

MikeR/T said:


> I'm pretty sure if the refrigerator is running on propane, you still need the battery for it to light unless you have a way to manually light it.
> 
> The break-away won't operate without a battery.


I won't run down the road with propane gas on. Don't even leave it on all the time when I'm plugged in. Haven't winter camped, so heat isn't a problem.

Really just wanted to be absolutely certain that I need it for break away switch. I was anyway - but...


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

If the trailer brakes are electric, yes, you must have a battery for the breakaway to activate them.

However, you probably don't need to get a full size RV battery to run them. The DOT requires that the battery be able to hold the brakes for a minimum of 15 minutes.

Most trailers without a full battery setup, like utility trailers, have a small 'lawnmower size' battery mounted inside the tongue to operate their brakes. If you don't need a full size RV battery to run other things like lights, water pump, etc., I suggest you look for something like this at a nearby trailer dealer. You will save some money.

The battery can be wired so that power supplied from your tow vehicle through your 7-way plug keeps it charged. There are also some good charge monitors on the market that will help you easily see that it is charged, and also keep it from overcharging. Those might be worth a look as well.

Good luck!


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch said:


> If the trailer brakes are electric, yes, you must have a battery for the breakaway to activate them.
> 
> However, you probably don't need to get a full size RV battery to run them. The DOT requires that the battery be able to hold the brakes for a minimum of 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Yeah - may do that. Have 3-4 lawnmower batteries that didn't make it through a winter. Charge up fine, and work (I've been using them off and one when the truck isn't nearby to test things), so might put a couple of those in parallel. And I ESPECIALLY made sure I got the hot wire set up with fuse on the 7-way when I connected up my brake controller. So I've got power back there. Guess I could find a cheap charge controller somewhere (not much time left though) to make sure they don't get overcharged.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For starters, a battery is mandatory for the break away system to work and must be able to provide the required current for the brakes to work. A dying lawn mower battery may not be up to snuff. A basic group 24 battery can be had for under $50 and will provide you with years of service. If your trailer has an electric slide then a battery is also recommended as the converter is not intended to provide the full current needed to run the slide in or out.

As for your fridge, if it has controllable temp then it will need 12 vdc to operate, it sounds like you depend on the shore power connection for that 12vdc when you are parked and that is fine but if you lose power you lose the fridge. On a side note, running with propane open is not an issue and can be done safely.

What trailer do you have?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Actually, there are quite a few things that use battery power. Here's a list of things I can think of:

1. Interior/Exterior Lights
2. Tongue Jack (if electric)
3. Furnace - requires power for circuit board and igniter
4. Water Heater - requires power for circuit board and igniter
5. Slides
6. Refrigerator - requires power for circuit board and igniter
7. Break-away brakes (of course)

Keep in mind that most of these don't run off of the battery, but all of them require a constant 12 volt connection to work. Your converter was intended to provide 12+ volts of DC current to charge your battery, thus allowing your battery to operate all of the other appliances listed above. If you don't have a battery, you're drawing power directly from your converter without letting your battery "buffer" the current being drawn. This puts a strain on your converter which could cause premature failure. Your best bet is to spend money on a good battery and then unhook it from the camper and put it on a separate trickle charger when not in use. This will keep it good for many years.


----------

